# Brand new/derelict house!!!!Bedfordshire



## lutonman12 (Oct 1, 2008)

On one of our adventures the other week me and prendy were driving from one location to another when prendys eagle eyes spotted this in the distance,so we went back on the way home for a look.
Quite a wierd one this as you dont often come across Brand new derelict houses(bit of an oxymoron me thinks!!!)








There was even a brand new bungalow/granny flat adjacent to it.










The inside was in a right state!!!!floors looked a bit dodgy but we went in anyway.(how brave are we??!!!!!lol)
























The favourite bit for me was these dorma windows that were literally hanging in midair!!!


















Not sure what the story is but either someones upset someone or run out of money??
Who knows????But its worth having an eagle eyed irishman with you at all times!!!!!lmao!!!


----------



## krela (Oct 1, 2008)

It looks more early 90s than brand new... and there's a lot of evidence of fire damage. Perhaps someone wasn't insured?


----------



## lutonman12 (Oct 1, 2008)

dunno ??looked inside like it was still being finished,coulda bin being refurbed i suppose??


----------



## thompski (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd say more 1990s too, seems a shame to see a modern house like that - with 19th century terraces its something of a normal thing to find condemned examples in most towns and cities.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 1, 2008)

lutonman12 said:


> dunno ??looked inside like it was still being finished,coulda bin being refurbed i suppose??



This property will require major demolition work, before any new refurbishment can start. Your photographs give a good illustration of the effects of a fire starting in the ground floor kitchen(?), burning through the first floor room above, and then spreading along the whole of the upper storey before venting through the roof and limiting fire damage to the rest of the building. Roof structures generally take longer to burn through than ceilings/inner floors - hence the total destruction of the top floor before the roof collapsed. The interior being exposed to the elements would account for the damage in the unburnt rooms.

As to the cause of the original fire - accidental or arson - one will have to search the archive of the local paper. However your comment about refurbishment could give a clue to the origins of the fire. Quite clearly the bath is out of place - from the arched doorway and fireplace opening I would say in the ground floor lounge - so the property could have been under refurbishment when the fire started. Many buildings, from small houses to large mill buildings, have succumbed to a badly placed plumbers gas torch. There has been a case, reported recently, of a nearly completed new building being severely damaged by this very means.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 2, 2008)

Love the dormers!

Reminds me of Whitefields where there is a whole gable end bupported off a thin cracked brick column!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, I love those Dormer windows too.  The whole house looks rather bizarre with dereliction and the obvious new brick. Nice find.


----------



## luton_lout (Oct 11, 2008)

im sure i was at this house a year or so ago as you look direct on at the front of the house is there like 2 out buildings on the left? both belong to the house and are also disused, they are full of household items,
and it had no fire damage, there was loadsa decent stuff inside too, one room had 6 brand new in the wrapper double mattresses, more than likely kids set them on fire,


----------



## skittles (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you a fireman Dirus_Strictus?

I recall a bungalow that was built in early 80s on the boarders of Scotland and England by the A74. It remained empty until demolished when the M74 was built

But very interesting photos/report


----------



## RichardB (Oct 13, 2008)

When I was a child the unfinished house across the road from us was burnt out. I think it was deliberate and the result of a disagreement between the partners in the build. It remained empty and unfinished for about 10 years before somebody else rebuilt it.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 14, 2008)

skittles said:


> Are you a fireman Dirus_Strictus?
> 
> I recall a bungalow that was built in early 80s on the boarders of Scotland and England by the A74. It remained empty until demolished when the M74 was built
> 
> But very interesting photos/report



No not a fireman, spent most of my working life in forensics. During which time I investigated many arson/fire incidents, accidents and structural failures.


----------



## Engineer (Oct 14, 2008)

*Derelict house.*

Seen a few of these over the years, in some cases builders have pushed their luck with the planning authorities and been forced to leave them empty.


----------

